# poner (a alguien)



## Arzhela

Hola a todos,
J'ai un problème avec la construction de la phrase ci-dessus.
C'est une partie de l'interrogatoire d'un "présumé coupable" de pédophilie dans un commissariat et le policier dit :
- A ti te gustan los campos de flores ¿No? Solo que te ponen los niños.
- Tu aimes bien les champs de fleurs, non? _Tu y amènes seulement les enfants (?)
_Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

- poner a alguien: exciter sexuellement
Ejemplo.
- Esta tía me pone.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Arzhela

Merci Cintia&Martine !


----------



## Paquita

comme en français = seulement  ...
oui, bien sûr tu aimes les fleurs, sauf que c'est les mômes qui te font b...


----------



## Arzhela

Oui merci Paquit& ! En relisant j'ai fini par comprendre...


----------



## llaura

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
hola,

j'ai entendu dire dans le film 'caotica ana' la question 'y te pone?
je voudrais savoir si la traduction 'et ça te tente' correspond? ou y a t-il plusieurs traductions?

muchas gracias


----------



## Domtom

Exactamente, ¿cómo era la escena en esos momentos en que dijo "¿te pone?"?, ¿qué pasaba en la película? Dalo más detallado el contexto, por favor.


----------



## llaura

il y a une fille qui dit 'said es un genio de la existencia,el unico' et elle dit à une autre fille 'y te pone? et la premiere fille répond quelquechose comme ' no ,éste no es para nadie'!
En fait cela voudrait peut -etre plus dire 'et il te branche? de maniere un peu familiere?no?
Je ne sais pas si le contexte est clair mais je ne peux pas faire mieux!dsl!
 
*.*


----------



## Domtom

Es como decir _¿y sientes algo por él? _Pero en coloquial y en francés.


----------



## susote

Bueno, se suele usar de un modo más sensual que emocional, algo asi como _¿excita tus sentidos?_


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Creo que la respuesta de llaura es muy acertada tanto en el sentido como en el registro.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## chics

Hola. "¿Te pone?" se refiere a si te pone _cachondo_, si te excita., si te gusta, si tendrías algo con él... Es coloquial, no vulgar, y se utiliza muy a menudo.

Edito : Bueno, depende del contexto. Por lo que has dicho hasta ahora parece que se refiera a ésto.


----------



## alinapopi

Tiene connotación sexual, tal como _chics_ lo dice. Yo siempre lo he percibido en sentido físico.


----------



## Domtom

Normalmente "te pone" es una abreviación de "te pone cachondo", pero por otro lado la situación representada en la película no tiene nada que ver con "eso" (porque lo pregunté por PM); por eso es más importante traducir en función de lo que se ve en la película que no en función de la literalidad de lo que dicen.


----------



## 00coppelia00

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Saludos a todos:
Como de un idioma hay que aprenderlo todo, pero cierto tipo de expresiones son más difíciles de encontrar en un diccionario, acudo a vosotros.

¿Cómo traduciríamos al francés la expresión "ponerle a uno algo"? **** Désolée, dans ce forum l'anglais ne nous aide pas. Martine (Mod...) Se parece al "excitar" español, pero es menos físico y más mental, creo yo. Además, se utiliza de una manera más familiar y desenfadada para hablar de algo que nos gusta en las personas.

Ej.
- Me ponen las morenas de ojos negros. (Es una forma de hablar, no significa que al sujeto le exciten físicamente todas las morenas de ojos negros)

- ¡Cómo me pone el acento británico! (Ahí es utilizado de una manera todavía más aleatoria, sólo indica que encuentran el acento británico sexy).

Muchas gracias

Irene


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
 brancher 
ce qui me branche ...
l'accent britanique me branche/ ,ça me branche

literalmente : te prenda la corriente / te enchufa


----------



## Scipiona

Tal vez, "rendre fou":

- les brunes aux yeux noirs me rendent fou
- j'adore l'accent britannique


----------



## GURB

Hola
_Brancher_ est dans le vent et il va bien, mais il existe en français une verbe qui signifie exactement ce dont tu parles, c'est *émoustiller*.
_*Éveiller le désir ; aguicher*_. _La coquette l'émoustillait_ (Dico Académie). Ne s'emploie bien sûr qu'avec les personnes.
_Les brunettes aux yeux noirs m'émoustillent_; c'est-il pas beau?


----------



## 00coppelia00

¡Muchas gracias!

Pregunta: ¿"Émoustiller" se utiliza coloquialmente o es más formal? ¿Es vulgar, refinado, o ninguno de los dos?

Gracias de nuevo y saludos.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Es un verbo que desgraciadamente ya se emplea poco en la lengua hablada porque su uso se va perdiendo; sólo lo utiliza la gente con nivel cultural bastante alto. Significa "animar a alguien de un deseo sensual o de una alegre excitación como la que experimenta una persona que está bajo el efecto del vino nuevo, del _mosto (moût)_, elemento radical de  este verbo.


----------

